# zeolith



## oli.s (21. Mai 2008)

Hi
ich möchte mir zeolith zulegen und nun meine frage sollte ich das zeolith
in den filter hängen 1000l ibc patronenfilter gepumpte version oder direkt
in den teich oder ist das egal
Gruss Oli


----------



## Michi82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: zeolith*

Hallo Oli,

mir wurde geraten das Zeolit an der reinsten Stelle in den Teich zu hängen/stellen. Das wäre dann der Filterauslauf oder wenn du einen Bachlauf mit dem Filter speist auch direkt in diesen.

Lg
Michi


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: zeolith*

hi olli


> ich möchte mir zeolith zulegen und nun meine frage sollte ich das zeolith
> in den filter hängen 1000l ibc patronenfilter gepumpte version oder direkt



weder noch, zeolith war mal das filtermedium, ist aber leider nicht so gut.
es hat zwar eine gut oberfläche, aber lässt sich nur einmal mit zitronensäure
( glaube ich  ) reinigen und hat danach keinerlei besonderen filter-
eigenschaften mehr.
mein rat...finger weg


----------



## Michi82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: zeolith*



> weder noch, zeolith war mal das filtermedium, ist aber leider nicht so gut.
> es hat zwar eine gut oberfläche, aber lässt sich nur einmal mit zitronensäure
> ( glaube ich ) reinigen und hat danach keinerlei besonderen filter-
> eigenschaften mehr.
> mein rat...finger weg



Naja fast, das Zeolith lässt man bei Sättigung mit Ammoniak 24 Std in einer 3-5 %igen Kochsalzlösung "baden". Danach gut mit reinem Wasser abspühlen und wieder ab in den Teich. Es entzieht dem Wasser Ammoniak und ist wieder verwendbar. Es gibt spezielles Zeo"bakter"lith wie ich es in Verwendung habe, dieses ist etwas teurer jedoch bereits mit Bakterien besiedelt. Dies bewirkt eine zusätzliche Chemische Filterung.

Jürgen und Heike, habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit Zeolith gemacht?


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: zeolith*

hi michi

da kennst du dich ja super mit zeolith aus. 

dann kannst du ja bestätigen das zeolith für filter nicht geeignet sind.


----------



## Michi82 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: zeolith*

Hallo Jürgen und Heike!

Naja zum Zeolithprofi fehlt mir dann doch noch das ein oder andere Jährchen an Erfahrung damit  

Ich kann weder bestätigen noch dementieren dass es für Filter geeignet ist, es wurde mir nur für die besagte Stelle mit sauberen Durchfluss ausserhalb des Filters geraten zu deponieren


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: zeolith*

Hi Oli,
Zeolith-Filter sind was für die "chemische" Reinigung, wie schon von den Vorrednern gesagt. Die käuflichen Granulate lassen sich mit Citronensäure wunderbar zerstören  , und wirken dann nur noch als "Substrat". Die erwähnte Reinigung mit Kochsalz etc. funktioniert. In der Praxis ist sie dann nicht nötig, wenn am Granulat auch Bakterien siedeln, die einen Ammoniak(Ammonium)-Abbau bewirken, und der Zeolith nur als "Zwischenspeicher" fungiert.
In der Praxis schlägt sich leider so ein Material nicht viel besser als ein Blähton-Granulat oder die im Forum erwähnten Füllkörper, weil die Bakterien, Algen und feiner Schmutz die Granulat-Poren zusetzen, und so die eigentliche Wirkung stark blockieren (leider, :evil ).
Ein anderer Mechanismus der Deaktivierung ist das Bindevermögen des Zeoliths für Calcium/Magnesium und andere Schwermetalle, sowie die Empfindlichkeit von Zeolithen gegenüber saurem Wasser. Beides vermindert das Bindevermögen des Zeoliths für Ammoniak, ohne Chance auf "Regeneration" :shock .
Mein Tipp: wenn Du das Material nicht geschenkt bekommen hast, und die im Forum diskutierten Alternativen nicht teurer sind, dann verzichte auf das Material. Es gibt schon Unterschiede in Richtung Trinkwasseraufbereitung und Abwasserreinigung, wo solch Material auch kommerziell eingesetzt wird. Von dem Material, was auf "gut Glück" als "Allheilmittel" vertrieben wird, will ich gar nicht erst reden...


----------



## oli.s (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: zeolith*

Danke für eure Antworten
ich dachte ich könnte meinem Teich etwas gutes tun
ich glaube dann lasse ich es lieber 
Gruss oli


----------



## Wilm (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: zeolith*

Ein weiteres Problem von Zeolith ist, dass es nach der Sättigung die gespeicherten Stoffe auch wieder frei gibt.

Ich hatte (dummerweise) einem Händler getraut, der meinte, ich könnte damit mit Schwebalgenproblem minimieren. 

Tatsächlich ging das auch ca. 14 Tage gut, dann begann das Dilemma wieder von vorne.

Ich habe immer noch 20kg in Säcken im Patronenfilter, denke aber, dass ich diesen Fehlkauf demnächst wieder raus schmeiße.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## marja (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: zeolith*

Hallo zuisammen

der Thread ist ja nun schon einige Tage her, nur muß ich dochmal als älterer Newbie (Teich seit 9 Monaten übernommen) fragen, also Zeolith ist nicht unbedingt emfehlenswert?

Was macht das Zeolith normalerweise, so richtig habe ich das noch nicht verstanden.

Da man das glaube ich auch im Aquarium einsetzen kann und ich es aber nicht habe (denke ich, habe zwar ne Eheim Pumpe und da sind solch ähnlichen Röhrchen in einem Filterabteil) weiß ich nun nicht genau für was das dann gut ist.

Es bindet die Schadstoffe, habe ich das richtig verstanden?

LG Marja


----------



## scholzi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: zeolith*

Hi.....
Zeolith kann Ammonium und Phosphat binden.
Ammonium/Ammoniak ist ein Zwischenprodukt der Nitrifikation (Proteine werden zu Pflanzen-verfügbaren Nährstoff (Nitrat) abgebaut. Zwischenprodukte wie Ammonium und Nitrit sind für Fische giftig!
Phosphat ist Algennährstoff Nr1. und kommt durch zB Futter in den Teich.
Also als kurzzeitige Lösung ist das Zeug schon nicht schlecht, aber auf Dauer ungeeignet.
Dazu kommt, das einige nicht wissen, das es in Salzlösung alle gebundenen Stoffe wieder abgibt und somit bei zB einer Behandlung mit Medizin(meist Salzhaltig) im Teich zu einer Katastrophe kommen kann!
Also wenn das Zeug verwendet wird, dann immer so das es leicht zu  entfernen geht.
Nach 3-4 Regenerierungen ist es ein Fall für die Tonne oder Beet...


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: zeolith*

Hallo Marja,
Zeolith kann (mit Betonung auf dem Konjunktiv ) als Ionenaustauscher wirken, und Wasserhärte senken, oder auch Ammonium binden (wobei er ersteres lieber tut). Leider macht er das nur so lange, bis er verbraucht ist.
Diese in der Werbung gepriesenen Funktionen sind somit nur für den interessant, der sie auch überwacht, und den "richtigen" Zeolithen kauft.
Als zweites wirkt das Granulat wie die "beads" in einem "Beadfilter" - aber mit entscheidenden Vorteilen: es bietet "Ankergruppen" für Mikroorganismen, das Materal selber und seine adsorbierten Kationen sind gute Lieferanten für wichtige Mineralien.
Damit sollte es auch positive Erfahrungen mit Zeolithen hier im Forum geben - doch wie zuvor gesagt, es gibt Alternativen.


----------



## Lutz Berthold (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute,
habe Zeolith Pulver im Teich zur Grünwasser Behandlung eingesetzt. Was soll ich sagen, das Wasser ist noch genau so grün wie vorher.
Anwendung wurde genau nach Herstellerangaben durchgeführt. Wieder sinnlos Geld ausgegeben.
MFG Lutz


----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2016)

richtig, wenn dann bentonit


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo Torsten,
was erwartest Du vom Bentonit, was ein natürlicher Zeolith (auch wenn wir ihn nicht kennen) nicht kann? Ich halte beides für ein brauchbares Pflanzensubstrat (sofern noch nicht vorhanden), aber mehr auch nicht. Ton bzw. Lehm ist natürlich billiger (zumal er vom Wind kostenlos in den Teich eingetragen wird und in Sand oder Kies enthalten ist).


----------

